# Electrical  Room  Lighting



## globe trekker

Do any of you require Emergency Lighting in the Electrical Rooms, ...maybe as part

of the MOE  ( refer to section 1006.1, 2006 IBC ):

*SECTION 1006 MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION:*



*1006.1 Illumination required. *

The means of egress, including the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times

the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.

*Exceptions:*1.   Occupancies in Group U.

2.   Aisle accessways in Group A.

3.   Dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-1, R-2 and R-3.

4.   Sleeping units of Group I occupancies.

Thanks for your input!

.


----------



## gbhammer

Absolutely, and it is rare that an MEP tries to wiggle out of it. If they balk at it I point to IBC 1205.1 and say you must provide the space with light whether the electric is working or not. Then I tell them how some maintenance man may be checking the breaker box in the dark and the power might come back on while his hand is groping around in the wrong place. The law suit will read MEP talks AHJ into not putting in emergency lighting.


----------



## globe trekker

gbhammer,

Thanks for your input!

Are the electrical rooms intended for human occupancy, ...by code?

.


----------



## gbhammer

People go in there and do work.

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed

for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for

amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants

are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means

of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements

of this code.


----------



## imhotep

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Absolutely, and it is rare that an MEP tries to wiggle out of it. If they balk at it I point to IBC 1205.1 and say you must provide the space with light whether the electric is working or not. Then I tell them how some maintenance man may be checking the breaker box in the dark and the power might come back on while his hand is groping around in the wrong place. The law suit will read MEP talks AHJ into not putting in emergency lighting.





> 1006.3 Illumination emergency power. The power supply for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises' electrical supply.


The code is quite specific about when the egress illumination must be connected to an emergency electrical system.

Unless the electrical room is required to have two exits or other trigger such as a FAC how does one require egress lighting to be fed by an emergency electrical system?


----------



## gbhammer

imhotep said:
			
		

> The code is quite specific about when the egress illumination must be connected to an emergency electrical system.Unless the electrical room is required to have two exits or other trigger such as a FAC how does one require egress lighting to be fed by an emergency electrical system?


imhotep,

I get it


----------



## gbhammer

Do you put emergency lighting in multi user bathroom groups?


----------



## TJacobs

We have amendments to the IBC/IFC that require emergency lighting of toilet rooms, sprinkler riser room/area, fire pump room, and FACP room/area.


----------



## gbhammer

NEC 2008 700.16 EMERGENCY ILLUMINATION. shall include egress, exit signs, and all other lights specified as necessary to provide required illumination.

Our department since the adoption of the ICC family of codes has always required emergency illumination in electrical rooms, and multi user bathroom groups; mainly because both of those areas have safety issues (one life the other health). All of us know that the code and its intent will never be nailed down so that everyone sees it the same way. My predecessors made a rule and I in the name of consistency have maintained it. They believed that because the building was required to be illuminated, that the NEC 700.16 gave them the authority to require emergency lighting in any space they felt could be a danger to its occupant if the power went off. The community for the most part is used to it. I won’t change it.

Still: I get it.


----------



## globe trekker

gbhammer,

I don't believe that I can sell the idea that this particular, existing electrical room

is a habitable space. The wording of "engaged at labor"; to me, seems to

indicate a sustained activity being performed on a regular basis. I agree that

the room should / ought to have the emergency lighting, but I just do not believe

in reading the letter of the code that it will be accepted here.

Maybe on our next round of code adoption, we can include some language to

require it.



> *"Do you put emergency lighting in multi user bathroom groups?"*


In the interest of providing the restroom user(s) adequate lighting to finish theiractivities ( assisting in sanitary / hygiene practices ) and safely navigate to the

exit door, we have "requested" emergency lighting to be installed. Also, because

the restrooms are required to be Accessible, then MOE lighting / emergency

lighting is required ( Section 1007.1, 2006 IBC ).

.


----------



## imhotep

I don't see where either habitable space or accessible MOE factor in.  I read IBC 1007.1 and can find no reference to emergency power for means of egress illumination.  Would you point me to what you are reading?


----------



## Mac

1006.3 Illumination Emergency Power?


----------



## globe trekker

Section 1006.1 - SECTION 1006 MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION

*1006.1 Illumination required. *

The means of egress, including the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times

the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.

*Exceptions:*1. Occupancies in Group U.

2. Aisle accessways in Group A.

3. Dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-1, R-2 and R-3.

4. Sleeping units of Group I occupancies.

.


----------



## Inspector 102

I would believe that if the room or area does not require 2 exits, then emergency illumination is not required, only normal illumination from the fixture in the room. 1006.3 seems to spell out the areas that need emergency power backups. Restrooms and the like seem to have them because of OHSA interpretations. When do we start putting exit signs in these rooms? Seems alittle extreme for normally small areas.


----------



## imhotep

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Section 1006.1 - SECTION 1006 MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION *1006.1 Illumination required. *
> 
> The means of egress, including the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times
> 
> the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.
> 
> *Exceptions:*1. Occupancies in Group U.
> 
> 2. Aisle accessways in Group A.
> 
> 3. Dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-1, R-2 and R-3.
> 
> 4. Sleeping units of Group I occupancies.
> 
> .


And then the question devolves to the power supply does it not?

*1006.3 Illumination emergency power. *

The _power supply_ for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises’ electrical supply.

In the event of _power supply failure_, an emergency electrical system shall automatically illuminate the following areas:

1.   Aisles and unenclosed egress stairways in rooms and spaces that require two or more means of egress.

2.   Corridors, exit enclosures and exit passageways in buildings required to have two or more exits.

3.   Exterior egress components at other than the level of exit discharge until exit discharge is accomplished for buildings required to have two or more exits.

4.   Interior exit discharge elements, as permitted in Section 1024.1, in buildings required to have two or more exits.

5.   Exterior landings, as required by Section 1008.1.5, for exit discharge doorways in buildings required to have two or more exits.

The emergency power system shall provide power for a duration of not less than 90 minutes and shall consist of storage batteries, unit equipment or an on-site generator. The installation of the emergency power system shall be in accordance with Section 2702.


----------



## Mac

Back to GT's question - I feel that electrical rooms should have emergency lighting. The means of egress includes "any occupied portion of a building..."  Woe to the electrician who is in the dark electrical room with open panels & boxes and now must grope around in the dark to get out.


----------



## globe trekker

imhotep,

As I understand the "letter" of the code, I am interpreting Section 1006.1 to mean the

occupiable spaces wouild require the MOE Emerg. Lighting. I am applying the

Accessible requirement for MOE to the restrooms, to request / require the Emerg.

Lighting. Please forgive me, but I still am not seeing how I can "require" Emerg.

Lighting from a non-occupiable / non-Accessible space ( the Electrical Room  ).

Please help me to understand! ...and Thank You for the discussion. I am

always trying to learn, interpret and apply correctly the codes & standards.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin

1006.1 Illumination required.

The means of egress , including the exit discharge , shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.

Requires the means of egress to be illuminated



1006.3 Illumination emergency power.

The power supply for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises' electrical supply.

 Dictates they need to be powered by electricity versus gas powered lights

In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical system shall automatically illuminate all of the following areas:

1. Aisles and unenclosed egress stairways in rooms and spaces that require two or more means of egress .

2. Corridors , exit enclosures and exit passageways in buildings required to have two or more exits .

3. Exterior egress components at other than their levels of exit discharge until exit discharge is accomplished for buildings required to have two or more exits .

4. Interior exit discharge elements, as permitted in Section 1027.1, in buildings required to have two or more exits .

5. Exterior landings as required by Section 1008.1.6 for exit discharge doorways in buildings required to have two or more exits .



Unless your restroom or electrical room is _*required *_to have two exits then you can't require emergency illumination just because you feel like it is a good idea. You have to have a local ammendment. The key is not if the area in a room is part of a MOE the key is two exits have to be required first before you can require emergency illumination in a building or space


----------



## fatboy

I agree, and we do have a local amendment for the restrooms.


----------



## Mac

As it happens, my most recent electrical room (just this morning) is required to have an emergency power system - the requirement comes from the health care rules for dialysis centers, not from building codes. I also understand that building codes don't require EM lights, but still think it would be a good idea.


----------



## raider1

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1006.1 Illumination required.The means of egress , including the exit discharge , shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.
> 
> Requires the means of egress to be illuminated
> 
> 
> 
> 1006.3 Illumination emergency power.
> 
> The power supply for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises' electrical supply.
> 
> Dictates they need to be powered by electricity versus gas powered lights
> 
> In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical system shall automatically illuminate all of the following areas:
> 
> 1. Aisles and unenclosed egress stairways in rooms and spaces that require two or more means of egress .
> 
> 2. Corridors , exit enclosures and exit passageways in buildings required to have two or more exits .
> 
> 3. Exterior egress components at other than their levels of exit discharge until exit discharge is accomplished for buildings required to have two or more exits .
> 
> 4. Interior exit discharge elements, as permitted in Section 1027.1, in buildings required to have two or more exits .
> 
> 5. Exterior landings as required by Section 1008.1.6 for exit discharge doorways in buildings required to have two or more exits .
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your restroom or electrical room is _*required *_to have two exits then you can't require emergency illumination just because you feel like it is a good idea. You have to have a local ammendment. The key is not if the area in a room is part of a MOE the key is two exits have to be required first before you can require emergency illumination in a building or space


I agree 100%, Unless the restroom or electrical room requires 2 or more exits it is not required to have emergency illumination.

Chris


----------



## globe trekker

Thanks to everyone for your input!  I have learned something new with this

discussion.

We will have to add some language to our next code adoption to address

this.   Our fire dept. personnel definitely wants Emerg. Lighting in the

electrical room, as would most electricians or other emergency responders.

.


----------



## peach

NEC 700.16 - Emergency Illumination: emergency illumination shall include all required means of egress lighting, illuminated exit signs, and all other lights specifed as necessary to provide required illumination.

That's pretty general, I realize, however if the NEC doesn't specifically address electrical rooms, it's probably not required (I wouldn't use a motion sensor, though).  Fire fighters are going to have lights with them anyway.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> all required means of egress lighting


As far as I know you can only find where they are required in the building code


----------



## steveray

We ask for them politely,(and usually get them), but they are not "required" in baths or elec-rooms if you go with the all the occupiable space or MOE having emergency lights, 95% of all areas of all buildings would have emergencies...lights that is....


----------



## gbhammer

peach said:
			
		

> NEC 700.16 - Emergency Illumination: emergency illumination shall include all required means of egress lighting, illuminated exit signs, and all other lights specified as necessary to provide required illumination.  That's pretty general, I realize, however if the NEC doesn't specifically address electrical rooms, it's probably not required (I wouldn't use a motion sensor, though).  Fire fighters are going to have lights with them anyway.


This is very general, and again I get it, if I had been in the department when they made their interpretation of the code for Electrical rooms and multi user bathrooms then i would have thrown up a flag at the requirement for emergency lighting. As it is we only continue the practice in order to maintain consistency. The Code Official here during our adoption of ICC family of codes determined he could specify areas that needed illumination "700.16 - and all other lights specified as necessary to provide required illumination", this is a weak point to stand on and I have always been told to stay consistent.

We are currently about to adopt the 2009 in January, I will strive to make this official in an amendment.


----------



## jfandre

Where were all of you when the vote was take for the 2012 IBC?

There was a proposal to specifically require emergency lighting in electrical rooms that was ripped to shreds by the Committee and again by the membership at the FAH. The fact that some electrician might be in that room troubleshooting the lack of lighting, or might have slipped and been the cause of the outage and might be lying on the floor needing assistance was evidently not compelling enough to add a requirement for a simple, inexpensive light (from the emergency source if there is already one installed, or a unit light if there is no emergency system), that might save a life or assist in a rescue.

I am a master electrician, former electrical inspector, and have "been in the dark" too often working on live electrical equipment trying to troubleshoot something or other. I am:inspctr also a member of CMP-1 to the NEC and this was brought up for the 2011 Edition, and we said it should be in the building code and encouraged the submitter to propose it there. Then it was shot down by the building community. From reading all the comments here, it seems clear that at least you wise folks on the Forum think this is important and a safety issue. It would be a lot easier to get EM installed in the electrical room if it were in a model code rather than having to go to local amendments.

Proposals to the 2014 NEC are due by November 4 and to the 2015 IBC by January 2 (I think). Hint. Hint.


----------



## chris kennedy

jfandre said:
			
		

> I am:inspctr also a member of CMP-1 to the NEC


Welcome to the forum. May I ask how you found us? Also I see you represent NEMA on CMP-1. I'm guessing since you handle 110 this was a proposal for 110.26. Got a link to the ROP?

Thanks


----------



## Gregg Harris

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum. May I ask how you found us? Also I see you represent NEMA on CMP-1. I'm guessing since you handle 110 this was a proposal for 110.26. Got a link to the ROP?Thanks


Has anyone found this purported proposal?

I have been searching and can not find. I wanted to see what comments where and why it did not go forward.

As a side note is there a possible way to tag a post for subject matter that would be used as a reminder for a code proposal change?


----------



## Gregg Harris

Nearly 4000 views and only 28 comments?


----------



## Gregg Harris

Here is two proposals of four that I have found.

It appears that this has been presented and rejected numerous times to various  different codes

and no one wants it.

I have searched IBC but can not find the one mentioned in post #27

Report on Proposals – June 2011

NFPA 101

_______________________________________________

________________________________________________

101-194 Log #210 SAF-BSF

_______________________________________________

________________________________________________

Michael A. Anthony, University of Michigan

Add text to read as follows:

The ingress path into the building electric service room and th

e area around all interior

service panels in non-dwelling unit occupancies 200 amperes and

above shall be automatically illuminated upon loss of

power.

Illumination level shall be 1-footcandle on the ingress path fr

om the switchgear and

3-footcandles on the vertical surfaces of the service equipment

.

A delay of not more than 10 seconds upon starting and a duratio

n of not less than

90-minutes shall be required.

This proposal originated in a proposal 1-218, Log #2401 of the

2005 National Electric Code cycle by

David Williams, Chief Electrical Inspector of Delta Township, M

ichigan. The concept of emergency lighting for

electricians in electrical equipment rooms was rejected 11-1 in

that cycle and, in intervening ROP's and ROC's became

a broadening discussion.

In the 2011 ROP, CMP-1 rejected it again, explaining that a req

uirement of this nature belongs in the Life Safety Code.

Note: Supporting material is available for review at NFPA Head

quarters.

Illumination of electrical equipment ingress paths is not withi

n the scope of Chapter 9. It is

noted that Chapter 7, Means of Egress, addresses illumination o

f means of egress and emergency lighting. In addition,

see 7.4.2, Spaces About Electrical Equipment.

_______________________________________________

________________________________________________

101-194a Log #CP301 SAF-BSF

_______________________________________________

_______________        __________________________________________________ ______________

        1-149 Log #1760 NEC-P01 Final Action: Reject

        (110.26(D)(1) (New) )

        __________________________________________________ ______________

        Submitter: Michael A. Anthony, University of Michigan

        Recommendation: Add new text to read as follows:

        (110.26(D)(1) (New) ) Illumination Emergency Power. An emergency

        lighting system shall automatically illuminate the areas around electrical

        service panels greater than 200 amperes for a duration of not less than 90

        minutes.

        Substantiation: This proposal is intended to provide an illuminated path for

        rescue personnel that leads toward the electric service equipment in the event

        that an electrician is injured. In many cases, an ingress toward electric service

        equipment is not the same as the egress path and that path could be dark and

        delay first responders getting to the electric service equipment because, after

        all, the accident at the service panel caused the outage in the first place.

        This safety concept originated in Proposal 1-218, Log #2401 of the 2005

        National Electric Code cycle by David Williams, Chief Electrical Inspector of

        Delta Township, Michigan and has been shopped around for the past six years

        by the submitter to the NFPA 70B, 70E and 101 committees. All of these

        committees think that this requirement belongs in another document. The

        substantiation for the most recent rejection by the NFPA 101 committee is

        reproduced here for the convenience of CMP-1:

        Committee Statement: The purpose of the Code is to facilitate evacuation from

        the facility, not to facilitate repairs during a power outage. Service personnel

        can carry portable luminaires (flashlights), if needed.

        So there you have it: a near-perfect circle of fingers, each committee pointing

        to another committee or another document. This seems to be a clear case that

        the IBEW and other interest groups would want to strengthen the safety net for

        electricians. A companion proposal will be submitted to the committee working

        on Article 230.

        Panel Meeting Action: Reject

        Panel Statement: It is not reasonable to require emergency lighting of all the

        equipment listed at a particular facility. There is insufficient technical

        substantiation to make this a general installation requirement. The Panel notes

        Panel 13 has purview over Article 700 in the NEC where the concern of the

        submitter can be addressed. The Panel requests the Technical Correlating

        Committee forward this proposal to Panel 13 for information.

        Number Eligible to Vote: 12

        Ballot Results: Affirmative: 10 Negative: 2


----------



## peach

Mac said:
			
		

> As it happens, my most recent electrical room (just this morning) is required to have an emergency power system - the requirement comes from the health care rules for dialysis centers, not from building codes. I also understand that building codes don't require EM lights, but still think it would be a good idea.


I agree Mac.. good idea, but not code required.


----------



## AeliusAlias

I know this is an old article, but I want to bring up how wrong 


gbhammer said:


> Absolutely, and it is rare that an MEP tries to wiggle out of it. If they balk at it I point to IBC 1205.1 and say you must provide the space with light whether the electric is working or not. Then I tell them how some maintenance man may be checking the breaker box in the dark and the power might come back on while his hand is groping around in the wrong place. The law suit will read MEP talks AHJ into not putting in emergency lighting.



While I know this is an old thread, I wanted to reply in order to point out the inaccurate statements made in this thread, starting with the above, for the sake of future readers who may come across this thread amidst their research.

The building code establishes a distinction between illumination and emergency illumination. The above code states 



> ..artificial lighting will be provided in accordance with Section 1205.3..



and if we take a look at 1205.3, it states:



> Aritificial light shall be provided that is adequate to provide an average illumination of 10 foot candles over the area of the room at a height of 30 inches above the floor level.


Hence, the requirement is only stating to provide lighting. Not emergency lighting. Had we followed the logic gbhammer is proposing, all spaces would require emergency lighting, including storage rooms, officers, and other spaces we don't typically see emergency ligthing. However, his logic does not hold true to the intent of the code.

If we go further down the lighting article of the building code, it has a section titled 1205.5, 'Emergency Egress Lighting', which directs us to Section 1006.1. Section 1006.1 reads 



> The means of egress, including exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times the building space served the means of egress is occupied.



It then states the criteria for said illumination,  which is 1 FC minimum at the walking surface in 1006.2. Even further down, 1006.3, titled Illumination *emergency *power states



> The power supply for means of egress illlumination shall be provided by the premises electrical supply. In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical system shall automatically illuminate the following areas:"



and it goes on to list the areas that require said emegency illumination. It then provides a *separate *criteria for emergency illumination on Section 1006.4.

If it were the intent of the code to require at all spaces that are intended to be occupied by a human to require emergency lighting, it'd be quite a roundabout way of doing so. But as we know, that isn't the intent of the code, since, when the code does want to require certain spaces require emergency lighting, it explicitly states it. 

So while I do agree it is good design practice to provide emergency lighting in the electrical room (and I personally as an electrical engineer provide it, unless ownership asks us to remove it, at their own risk, and against our recommendation), it is *not *required per the 2006 IBC.

P.S. Please note, at the time of this writing, the recent 2018 IBC has added electrical equipment rooms, fire command centers, fire pump rooms, generator rooms, and even public restrooms to the list of spaces that require emergency lighting.


----------



## cda

AeliusAlias said:


> I know this is an old article, but I want to bring up how wrong
> 
> 
> While I know this is an old thread, I wanted to reply in order to point out the inaccurate statements made in this thread, starting with the above, for the sake of future readers who may come across this thread amidst their research.
> 
> The building code establishes a distinction between illumination and emergency illumination. The above code states
> 
> 
> 
> and if we take a look at 1205.3, it states:
> 
> 
> Hence, the requirement is only stating to provide lighting. Not emergency lighting. Had we followed the logic gbhammer is proposing, all spaces would require emergency lighting, including storage rooms, officers, and other spaces we don't typically see emergency ligthing. However, his logic does not hold true to the intent of the code.
> 
> If we go further down the lighting article of the building code, it has a section titled 1205.5, 'Emergency Egress Lighting', which directs us to Section 1006.1. Section 1006.1 reads
> 
> 
> 
> It then states the criteria for said illumination,  which is 1 FC minimum at the walking surface in 1006.2. Even further down, 1006.3, titled Illumination *emergency *power states
> 
> 
> 
> and it goes on to list the areas that require said emegency illumination. It then provides a *separate *criteria for emergency illumination on Section 1006.4.
> 
> If it were the intent of the code to require at all spaces that are intended to be occupied by a human to require emergency lighting, it'd be quite a roundabout way of doing so. But as we know, that isn't the intent of the code, since, when the code does want to require certain spaces require emergency lighting, it explicitly states it.
> 
> So while I do agree it is good design practice to provide emergency lighting in the electrical room (and I personally as an electrical engineer provide it, unless ownership asks us to remove it, at their own risk, and against our recommendation), it is *not *required per the 2006 IBC.
> 
> P.S. Please note, at the time of this writing, the recent 2018 IBC has added electrical equipment rooms, fire command centers, fire pump rooms, generator rooms, and even public restrooms to the list of spaces that require emergency lighting.




Welcome


----------



## steveray

(Amd) 1008.3.3 Other areas. In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical
system shall automatically illuminate all of the following areas:
1. Electrical equipment rooms.
2. Fire command centers.
3. Fire pump rooms.
4. Generator rooms.
5. Public restrooms with an area greater than 300 square feet (27.87 m2).
6. Means of egress components, other than those within sleeping rooms, of Group R-1 bed
and breakfast establishments.


----------



## AeliusAlias

cda said:


> Welcome


Thank you cda!


----------

